# Casa Blanca - Just Booked It!



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

Just booked a trip to Casa Blanca (Ascension Bay, Mexico). Just wondering if any of you on the board have ever been there and what flies I need to be tying between now and June!

Thanks,
RT


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I have fished north and south of casa blanca but never with them. A web site the loco ****** has a good list. Casa Blanca or your agent should supply a pre trip list. A search of the nearby operations should give you some more ideas.
Decide what your primay targets are: Bones, permit, tarpon (size depends on time of year), snook, barracuda, snapper etc. This and the size rods your bringing will help narrow down the selections. One thing I always need to remind myself to do is to practice casting as much as possible prior to a trip. I may have 400 flies with me but they don't do much good if I cant get them to the fish quickly, accurately and quietly. You'll have a great trip.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Go on TKF and shoot Kayak Kid a pm. He's been there recently and should be able to help you out.


----------



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks guys.

I will be fishing for 6 days, so I hope to target Bones, Permit and Tarpon. I will take anything that swims in my direction! 

June can't get here fast enough!


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I leaving for a flying fishing trip just down the coast from Casa Blanca in Cozumel a week from Friday. This will primarily be a bonefishing trip. If you'd like, I can shoot you a report when I get back.


----------



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

That would be great! Good luck and I can't wait to hear the report.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

I haven't fished Casa Blanca, but I've fished Ascension Bay out of the Ascension Bay Bonefish Club a number of times.

I've seen some big tarpon down there, but most of the tarpon fishing I've seen or heard about has been for juveniles in the mangroves. For these fish clousers, deceivers, or baitfish patterns work well. You can also use small (#2) versions of some of the classic Keys patterns.

For permit you need crab flies, and maybe some more crab flies. Merkins work well, some of the dubbed crabs that Isley tied (I can't remember what they call these), the velcro crabs some guys tie - all of these will work.

For bonefish you should be able to catch all you want on tan gotchas, white gotchas, tan, white and/or pink charlies, and other standard patterns. In my experience all the exotic bonefish flies tend to be less effective than the standard patterns. Just make sure you tie them on #6 or #8 hooks for Bahia Ascension.


----------



## oddfly (May 10, 2007)

Hola! For the bones don't leave home without any Petersen's spawning shrimp , some mantis shrimp, a few bitters, some white/tan hoovers, and some gummy minnows. For the Permit, I like a clouser Tan/white with no flash and cut short, some yucatan crabs, disc crabs, merkens. For the Tarpon and Snook, I would take some tarpon toads, some blue and white sea habits, some chubby gummies, cockroaches, black death, some blue/white deceivers. Hope this helps! Watch out for Jorge's Margarita's, and his "limonada". . . .


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

you gonna have the time of your life out there...
http://foros.pesca.org.mx/cgi-bin/Blah.pl?b-moscamar/m-1178582133/s-0/


----------

